# attn.jhngardner367



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Here is a pic of the dullie wheel spacer and just for fun a pic of my trike, I sold it some time back , but it was fun to put together .


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's awesome! Looks right from the movie "The wild one"


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

tractor beam said:


> That's awesome! Looks right from the movie "The wild one"


LOL, I wanna see that movie!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Was that a functional mower?


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Mickey said:


> Was that a functional mower?


It was on the mower, but on the trike I never did hook up the clutch rod to the clutch button. Im sure the folks that bought it (in Iowa) probably made it funtional


----------

